# Welche Tools und Programme braucht man für solche Videos?



## Wolkenbruch (28. September 2017)

Ich würde sehr gerne damit beginnen so genannte "Erklärvideos" für Kunden zu erstellen - in etwa in diesem Stile und Umfang: https://www.netzfilm.de/beispiele/erklaerfilme/

Dazu folgende Fragen:

- Welche Hardware benötige ich? Grafiktablet und Eingabestift?
- Welche Software?
- Was kann man für solche Videos von Kunden verlangen?

Ich danke!


----------



## G.Groß (6. Dezember 2017)

Hi Wolkenbruch,

solche Erklärvideos sind echt super. Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein Grafiktablet verwenden, ist viel einfacher. Was die Software angeht kannst du entweder GoAnimate oder Adobe After Effects benutzen. Ich hab dir noch eine weitere Idee, die mittlerweile voll gut ankommt. Sobald du dein Erklärvideo hast, kannst du von deinem Kunden ein PDF nehmen, wo denen ihr Produkt erklärt wird und dann kannst du dein Video in PDF einbinden und deinem Kunden online zum Blättern geben, wo dein Video eingebunden ist. Der kann es dann natürlich mit seinen Kunden teilen. Ist echt ne super Methode. Ich bin da nämlich letztens auf einen Artikel gestoßen der mich wirklich umgehauen hat.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Grüße Gregor


----------

